# Turmeric and Ginger for inflammation



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

People are mentioning diseases that involve inflammation. I strongly suggest at least trying turmeric and ginger to relieve the inflammation. It has made my life lot more bearable, especially in record heat, greatly reduced inflammation and edema. Lot longer lasting effects than the blueberries I mentioned in another thread. Also heck of lot cheaper. I still have no idea of what my illness is, but this gives relief of my symptoms. Alas doesnt improve my energy level, just makes me more comfortable. Right now I will settle for bit more comfort.

I also tried the bromelain enzyme but it doesnt have near the effect. The sour patch kids candy somebody recommended really didnt do anything for me.

And unfortunately there are different quality levels of turmeric and ginger. Buy the better quality. I found the Frontier brand is pretty reliable for any spice and you can get it by the pound. There are much higher priced versions but Frontier always good quality in my experience.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

If you don't mind could you say how much is an effective dose? How often ? And how do you take this? In capsules or just in water?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I take two capsules of turmeric like 4 times a day. Found I like the ginger in my refried leftovers so been opening capsules and using it in leftovers and for ginger tea. I will just buy it and probably turmeric in bulk next time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so glad to hear that you have found something to give you some relief HJ. ~Georgia.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

What price are you getting it for through Frontier? I buy it from a local food co-op and it is 1 pound for $6.99. I had wondered about the quality of it, and the past two weeks I have been using it as a paste on a large wound that my step-daughter had. Healed it right up. I will be ordering more. 

Is your deal any better? Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Some relief. At least when I went shopping today, I didnt unintentionally try to play bumper carts.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

bajiay said:


> What price are you getting it for through Frontier? I buy it from a local food co-op and it is 1 pound for $6.99. I had wondered about the quality of it, and the past two weeks I have been using it as a paste on a large wound that my step-daughter had. Healed it right up. I will be ordering more.
> 
> Is your deal any better? Thanks.


Depends how much you need. Amazon offers Frontier turmeric 3 pounds at a time $16.74 via subscribe and save, this is equivalent of $5.58 a pound. Thats with free shipping.

But I'd say $7 a pound isnt that bad local. I ran across some fancy gourmet brand that is like $28 a pound. Supposed to be something special, but for four times the price, it better be pretty special. I didnt try it. Then there is the super cheapo brand that is like 5 pound for $20. Again no idea.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks HermitJohn!
Glad you are feeling better today!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Thank you for the info. I am going to try that. Always on the look out for something that might help with knee pain.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Not only are these healthy spices to cook with, the tumeric can be added to foods in small amounts as a food coloring; it will turn foods a deep/rich yellow.

Cayenne pepper is another to add to the list for benefits.

A really good asian stir fry can be made with a bit of low sodium soy, garlic, ginger and a dash of cayenne or tumeric (brown sugar if wanted).

Veggies/meat cooked in coconut milk can have massive amounts of curry, tumeric and cayenne added for an extra healthy meal.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Haven, 
that sounds good! My youngest son bought a pound of tumeric and it's in the fridge, I have not even begun to use it. But now I'm inspired, I'm on it!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

An excellent combination for inflammation is turmeric/boswellia (frankincense.) The combination has been used in Ayurvedic medicine forever. Agree that ginger is awesome.

I've been happier with herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs Bulk Organic Herbs and Spices than from any place I've ever bought from. Unlike Frontier who we bought from for years through our natural food coop, the herbs are always very fresh. You have to experience the difference to understand. Also they are always organic. They work with many herbal medicine providers and schools so sell a ton of product. High quality stuff. You can buy whole or already ground herbs.

I think one pound of organic tumeric is $8.00, same for frankincense. They have a nice bulk discount if you buy pounds of stuff.

If anyone ever orders from them and you use cinnamon, add some to your order (sweet, not cassia - cassia is the cheap fake cinnamon that's sold in grocery stores.) It is unbelievably good. As much as they sell they often run out of it because it's so popular.


----------

